
Show HN: Chrome extension that hides Medium.com articles on HN and DN - DGCA
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hide-medium/fjfdkhihpiabibpdkddchbkmmbabhpaj
======
blazingswrd
Out of curiosity, why do some people want to hide Medium articles?

~~~
aroch
Its not the articles, its the platform (and its aesthetics). Medium is not
meant for things like code samples and shoehorning them in leads to these
fullwidth blocks which are hard to read. The fullwidth images and embeds are
also somewhat annoying.

There are better places to reproduce your content

 _edit, fixing a typo_

~~~
eridal
so you would rather hide the "content" because you dont like how it's
presented?

~~~
DanBC
Why do you care what other people are hiding?

~~~
pbreit
Because it's dumb and I don't like dumb things and it's frustrating that
people spend their time on dumb things when there are so many non-dumb things
that they could do instead. Clutters up HN & the Chrome Store and reinforces
dumb thinking.

~~~
pbreit
At this point, I guess I'm honored to be downvoted. This community is trending
toward pathetic.

------
codeflo
Or maybe just, you know, don't click them?

------
satyrnein
I just submitted something I wrote on Medium. Did I break some rule?

~~~
DGCA
Not at all, there's a ton of good content on Medium. This was just a little
project, not some commentary on Medium as a platform.

------
mahouse
And what about an extension to hide "Show HN" posts?

~~~
DGCA
It'd be pretty easy to mod this to do that. I can't tell if you're being
snarky but I could actually do that if you really want me to. I could also
change the alert to read "# dreams were crushed."

~~~
mahouse
I think it would be better to use GreaseMonkey for this than having an
extension.

~~~
DGCA
I really like being able to turn it on/off just by clicking the icon. Also,
Chrome. You're right, though, it'd make a good GreaseMonkey script.

~~~
ubercow
Tampermonkey is great for this kind of stuff on Chrome. Provides quick toggle
for userscripts too.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo?hl=en)

------
azinman2
Why? What's wrong with an article that just happens to be hosted on medium?

~~~
DGCA
Some people like to visit Medium directly, some people try to avoid Medium
altogether. This is for them.

------
carlob
I accidentally have something similar: since I have ghostery on and it blokes
some adobe typekit JS, medium.com articles are all blank except for the top
image for me.

~~~
makmanalp
At first I thought this is an oversight on their part for not providing a web
safe font fallback, but they do. Maybe it's because when ghostery blocks the
url, so the browser thinks the font exists and doesn't fall back to the next
one somehow.

~~~
carlob
I have no idea, it's somewhat intermittent. Anyway it's very annoying and it's
making me avoid medium somehow.

------
tyang
Maybe this is for folks who already see a lot of Medium articles on Twitter,
etc. and want less saturation of Medium articles.

~~~
DGCA
That's definitely one of the target audiences :)

------
jg116
So why do people dislike Medium.com articles?

------
dmschulman
Maybe he works for Quartz or Vox!

~~~
DGCA
I don't. That'd be a hell of a competitive strategy, though.

------
roma1n
Reminds me of those IRC bots that would automatically ban AOL subscribers...

